# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  "A reputation beyond repute"

## 6StringJazzer

Some reputation tags say the member has "a reputation beyond repute." This is kind of nonsensical. The conventional phrase would be "a reputation beyond _reproach_."

----------


## TMS

From a forum administrator on another, completely unrelated, forum:





> Reputation is the good name/high regard that someone or something gets for good quality work or good quality workmanship. Of course it can also be used negatively for bad work and workmanship although the positive use is more common. Repute refers to the opinion that people hold - in other words what other people think of you. It is if you like more abstract in meaning and is used in expressions like: of high repute/of low repute - people have a high or low opinion of something.



Having said that, the forum looked kinda weird and I don't think I'll be going back ... ever  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shg

I'm with 6SJ -- a reputation is specifically about repute. It's like saying 1+2 = 4 for large values of 2.

----------


## MarvinP

I'm a math guy so I need to look these things up.

Reproach seems to mean something bad http://www.bing.com/Dictionary/searc...ch&FORM=DTPDIA 
Repute seems to mean something good   http://www.bing.com/Dictionary/searc...te&FORM=DTPDIA

I like this one better than the childs play title.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> ...It's like saying 1+2 = 4 for large values of 2.



Discussion ongoing at the Straight Dope on this....

----------


## shg

Repute is a quantum of reputation.

----------


## DiggingDeeper

I like it as it is, any variant on a phrase that makes you stop and think is good, it makes the world less mundane, we don't have to be sheep.

----------

